#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  О санскрите

## Zom

Научно-популярная статья -)

http://elementy.ru/lib/431350

----------

Aion (25.06.2011), Ho Shim (27.06.2011), Kamal (25.06.2011), sergey (28.06.2011), Vega (28.06.2011), Vladiimir (26.06.2011), Аминадав (27.06.2011), Виталий Иванченко (09.11.2011), Вова Л. (26.06.2011), Денис Евгеньев (25.06.2011), До (25.06.2011), Дондог (26.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.06.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Спасибо. Академик Зализняк крут.

----------

Vladiimir (27.06.2011)

----------


## Rushny

> Спасибо. Академик Зализняк крут.


Вся его крутизна - понты для приезжих. 
Их настоящая цель раскрывается во всей красе в комментах к данной публикации. Вот что отвечает последовательница зыбких версий Зализняка, некая  Svetlana_Burlak на вопрос одной из читательниц о сходстве древнегруизнского письма и деванагари:




> Ну, в принципе, письмо каннада (как и деванагари) - потомок древнеиндийской письменности брахми, а брахми, как считается, развилось на основе семитского письма (арамейское письмо - как раз один из вариантов семитского)


Слава синайским скотоводам, давшим человечеству письмо, культуру и все-все-все! :Wink:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Слава синайским скотоводам, давшим человечеству письмо, культуру и все-все-все!


Передёргивать, стоит ли?

Да, среди учёных существует гипотеза, что письменность брахми произошла от арамейского письма. Её не Зализняк придумал.

----------

Vladiimir (27.06.2011), Аминадав (27.06.2011), Дондог (27.06.2011)

----------


## Rushny

> Да, среди учёных существует гипотеза, что письменность брахми произошла от арамейского письма. Её не Зализняк придумал.


А кто? 
И на каком основании? 
И, главное, зачем?
И почему  Зализняк придерживается именно этой, а не другой/других теории/теорий?

Согласен,  у Зализняка неплохо получается обучать первокурсников основам чтения деванагари. Неплохой методист. Но зачем же корчить из себя палеолингвиста? Зачем постоянно вкраплять исторические экскурсы, зиждящиеся на постулатах никем не доказанной одной-единственной теории? 

Я понимаю, что возражения против данной теории очень уж режут слух. Ее же так усердно и так долго культивировали, в нее вложено так много денег и карьерных планов, что она кажется незыблемой.  Но почему такие, как Зализняк, замалчивают существование других точек зрения? Они звучат не менее убедительно и, в то же время, имеют такую же степень сомнительности, как и теория, исповедуемая Зализняком.

Это я о честности ученого. 

Если нет знания, проистекающего из медитации, которого достигают живые существа на пути к окончательному просветлению, то следует признать, что формирование языков было давно и никто всех его тонкостей уже не помнит. И что все остальное - только версии, а не истина в последней инстанции. 




> Передёргивать, стоит ли?


У архелогов, историков, лингвистов и проч. гуманитериев сегодня идет своя битва при своей Куру Кшетре. Поскольку я оказался невольным свидетелем нескольких эпизодов этой войны, счел своей обязанностью обратить внимание и других на ее признаки. 
Поэтому с термином "передергивание" согласиться, извините, не могу.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> И почему  Зализняк придерживается именно этой, а не другой/других теории/теорий?


Сенсей, я понимаю, вам эта теория лично очень-очень не нравится, поэтому у вас такой всплеск эмоций. Но замечу, что во-первых, насколько я знаю, теория происхождения деванагари от арамейского больше распространена среди западных учёных, в то время как теория автохтонного роисхождения, разумеется, доминирует среди индийских.

Но вообще-то в лекции Зализняк вообще не упоминает ни слова о происхождении деванагари. Единственная цитата про деванагари, которую я нашёл:




> – Скажите, грузинская письменность не имеет ли чего-то общего с санскритом?
> – С деванагари? Нет, общего нет. Грузинский алфавит создан на основе арамейского и отчасти греческого.


Опять же если бы Зализняку нужно было бы акцентировать внимание на том, в чём вы его обвиняете, он бы ответил: «Да. Ведь и грузинский алфавит, и брахми произошли от арамейского», не так ли?

А вы критикуете Зализняка на основании комментария, который кто-то оставил под текстом его лекции.

Или вы уже про какую-то другую теорию, я что-то упустил?

----------

Аминадав (28.06.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> У архелогов, историков, лингвистов и проч. гуманитериев сегодня идет своя битва при своей Куру Кшетре.


Битва о происхождении закорючек?

----------

Буль (27.06.2011)

----------


## До

> Вот что отвечает последовательница зыбких версий Зализняка...: "а брахми, как считается, развилось на основе семитского письма"... Слава синайским скотоводам, давшим человечеству письмо, культуру и все-все-все!


У вас претензия в стиле: вот мол "ученые говорят, что _человек произошёл от обезьяны_ - гыгы - слава обезьянам давшим человечеству письмо, культуру и все-все-все! Гыыы."

----------

Аминадав (28.06.2011), Карло (22.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.06.2011)

----------


## Rushny

> Сенсей,


Не обзывайтесь




> я понимаю, вам эта теория лично очень-очень не нравится, поэтому у вас такой всплеск эмоций


Ваша правда. Мне действительно за санскрит обидно




> Но замечу, что во-первых, насколько я знаю, теория происхождения деванагари от арамейского больше распространена среди западных учёных, в то время как теория автохтонного роисхождения, разумеется, доминирует среди индийских.


Пелевина на них на всех нету!




> Но вообще-то в лекции Зализняк вообще не упоминает ни слова о происхождении деванагари. Единственная цитата про деванагари, которую я нашёл:
> 
> Опять же если бы Зализняку нужно было бы акцентировать внимание на том, в чём вы его обвиняете, он бы ответил: «Да. Ведь и грузинский алфавит, и брахми произошли от арамейского», не так ли?
> 
> А вы критикуете Зализняка на основании комментария, который кто-то оставил под текстом его лекции.
> 
> Или вы уже про какую-то другую теорию, я что-то упустил?


Нет, не упустили ничего. Кроме того, что Зализняк уже получил известность, как приверженец ортодоксальных палеолингвистических теорий, произрастающих еще из советских времен. На этом основании я его и критикую.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.06.2011)

----------


## Vega

> Пелевина на них на всех нету!
> 
> .


Да уж. Пелевин, как мерило....

----------

Joy (28.06.2011)

----------


## Joy

> Пелевина на них на всех нету!


С каких это пор псевдорелигиозные писаки-наркоманы стали авторитетами в лингвистике?

____
Хорошая статья, спасибо.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> С каких это пор псевдорелигиозные писаки-наркоманы стали авторитетами в лингвистике?


Тань, ровно с тех пор как на его гениальных творениях взросли не только толпы филологов, защитивших диссертации на тему "Как найти глубинный смысл там, где его нет", но и целое поколение доморощенных поклонников-"буддистов", долго медитировавших над сакральным смыслом каждого творения.  :Smilie: 

P.S. Кстати, минутки через две-три адепты своего гуру обязательно проявятся. Это будет показательно.  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (28.06.2011)

----------


## Rushny

> Да уж. Пелевин, как мерило....


Не мерило, а дхармапала

----------

